# Help Needed..............



## muniba (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi everyone i am in need of serious help, in matric i obtained 962/1050, in fsc 935/1100 , my mcat scores are 79.6 %, and in nust its 76% so the thing that i know tht i can get into some private medical college, but on the other hand really wanna repeat my mcat and nust......... so need help tht whats better private or repeating.....and how can i be sure that this time all will go in my favour


----------



## lichking (Oct 15, 2014)

wow.i have the same problem.the thing about repeating is that you must get 1000 above in MCAT to make repeating worth it.but just think about it.the number of students in mcat will increase next year,so there will be more competition and a new rule has been introduced that there will be 50% seats for girls and 50% for boys.this further increases the competition as girls had more seats before.and also the gov. is trying to finish the undertaking of MCAT so you never know when they surprise you with this decision.in my opinion,if you get admission in a good private college this year, then don't repeat.


----------



## Bilal Faiz (Sep 24, 2014)

i guess next year there wont be mcat so repeating it wont work


----------



## MedRook (Oct 15, 2014)

The best think you can do is study a little more, try again and hope for the best.


----------



## IQRA22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Bilal Faiz said:


> i guess next year there wont be mcat so repeating it wont work


who said u 
and r u doctor ??


----------



## MedRook (Oct 15, 2014)

muniba said:


> Hi everyone i am in need of serious help, in matric i obtained 962/1050, in fsc 935/1100 , my mcat scores are 79.6 %, and in nust its 76% so the thing that i know tht i can get into some private medical college, but on the other hand really wanna repeat my mcat and nust......... so need help tht whats better private or repeating.....and how can i be sure that this time all will go in my favour





IQRA22 said:


> who said u
> and r u doctor ??



You guys do know that there is a International Equivilant MCAT exam now? You can take it unlimited times


----------



## IQRA22 (Oct 14, 2014)

MedRook said:


> You guys do know that there is a International Equivilant MCAT exam now? You can take it unlimited times


sorry mjy smj nai aye


----------



## MedRook (Oct 15, 2014)

IQRA22 said:


> sorry mjy smj nai aye


Please attend to the General Rules

*"English Only*
Only English is allowed. Write in another language and we will delete it. Writing in shorthand (similar to typing a SMS) by using words such as u, dun, lyk, nt, c00l, etc is prohibited. It does not make you cool, it only makes us think that you're a toddler. Spelling is important. If you don't know how to spell, use a spell checker. Posts with terrible spelling will be deleted."


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

MedRook said:


> You guys do know that there is a International Equivilant MCAT exam now? You can take it unlimited times


I apologize for sounding oblivious, but, no, I don't know about it. Could you post something more about that test? It'd be great, if, you would!


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

MedRook said:


> Please attend to the General Rules
> 
> *"English Only*
> Only English is allowed. Write in another language and we will delete it. Writing in shorthand (similar to typing a SMS) by using words such as u, dun, lyk, nt, c00l, etc is prohibited. It does not make you cool, it only makes us think that you're a toddler. Spelling is important. If you don't know how to spell, use a spell checker. Posts with terrible spelling will be deleted."


u first tell me who r u ??????


----------



## lichking (Oct 15, 2014)

MedRook said:


> You guys do know that there is a International Equivilant MCAT exam now? You can take it unlimited times


pardon our lack of enlightenment,medrook,but we've no idea what you're talking about. *attending to general rules* classic.


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

lichking said:


> pardon our lack of enlightenment,medrook,but we've no idea what you're talking about. *attending to general rules* classic.


He was talking about USMLE.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

IckyVicky said:


> He was talking about USMLE.


USMLE is not an MCAT equivalent,
Its a PMDC exam equivalent.


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Crypt said:


> USMLE is not an MCAT equivalent,
> Its a PMDC exam equivalent.


I know, it's not. But, in the States, you take the MCAT after graduating from college. So, MedRook thought, the MCAT, Muniba'd written about was the USMLE. He didn't know, we take the USMLE after completing MBBS, here.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

IckyVicky said:


> I know, it's not. But, in the States, you take the MCAT after graduating from college. So, MedRook thought, the MCAT, Muniba'd written about was the USMLE. He didn't know, we take the USMLE after completing MBBS, here.


I think he knows what hes talking about,
Some exam that WE dont know about,

And as for taking the USMLE unlimited times,
Thats not true,

U cant retake it,
If u pass it once,
U cant improve ur score,

as for not knowing that u take USMLE during,
Or after medschool,

who doesn't know that?

HENCE PROVED,
Hes not talking abt the USMLE.

So maybe there is some 'real' MCAT equivalent....

Wow, ryt?


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Crypt said:


> I think he knows what hes talking about,
> Some exam that WE dont know about,
> 
> And as for taking the USMLE unlimited times,
> ...


Wish, there were. But, there isn't any, that I know of. He was talking about the USMLE, Crypt. He sent me a DM explaining that by 'MCAT', he'd meant the USMLE. And he got the unlimited part wrong, obviously. :roll:


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

IckyVicky said:


> Wish, there were. But, there isn't any, that I know of. He was talking about the USMLE, Crypt. He sent me a DM explaining that by MCAT, he'd meant the USMLE. And he got the unlimited part wrong, obviously. :roll:


U shudve mentioned the DM thing earlier, -_-


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Crypt said:


> U shudve mentioned the DM thing earlier, -_-


My bad! In retrospect, guess, I should've.  Sorry, for getting your hopes up.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

IckyVicky said:


> My bad! In retrospect, guess, I should've.  Sorry, for getting your hopes up.


Yeaaahhh.....i dont forgive you though...
On behalf of....

Everyone else's hopes too


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Crypt said:


> Yeaaahhh.....i dont forgive you though...
> On behalf of....
> 
> Everyone else's hopes too


Awww, come one! I'm every bit as much a victim as everyone else! It was MedRook's fault, really. He got my hopes up as well. After he explained what he'd meant, they were crushed like some helpless ants trodden beneath the heel of some unsuspecting human.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

(Mine were squished like a plum too....:/)

Medrook,
I hate u.

Momentarily.


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

LOL.


----------



## MedRook (Oct 15, 2014)

I do sincerely apologize about the miscommunication. 
However there is something called the BMAT (in a way its similar to the MCAT). Recentlly it has been picking up steam in the UK and a few other locations. 

Take a look:
https://medrookie.com/threads/entrance-exams-for-international-medical-schools.20/#post-36


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

MedRook said:


> I do sincerely apologize about the miscommunication.
> However there is something called the BMAT (in a way its similar to the MCAT). Recentlly it has been picking up steam in the UK and a few other locations.
> 
> Take a look:
> https://medrookie.com/threads/entrance-exams-for-international-medical-schools.20/#post-36


It's okay, MedRook!  Thanks for telling us about the BMAT!


----------

